# Returned my Nook Color



## GBard (Mar 21, 2011)

I was really looking forward to having the NC but I found it a bit awkward to use and actually a bit distracting. It was neither/nor for me, not quite a tablet-not quite an ereader. Maybe if I did not have the Kindle 3 first I may have given it a better review, as it was I returned it after one day.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

GBard said:


> I was really looking forward to having the NC but I found it a bit awkward to use and actually a bit distracting. It was neither/nor for me, not quite a tablet-not quite an ereader. Maybe if I did not have the Kindle 3 first I may have given it a better review, as it was I returned it after one day.


Unrooted, the only thing I really loved about my Nook Color was magazine reading...and it took me a bit to learn how to use the interface to navigate. It really served no purpose until it was rooted with CM7. I now love using it as a tablet around the house and when traveling.


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

But it's always so fun to play with in the store...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I like mine, but gotta admit I have very little real use for it!


----------

